# Phrag Grande 'Val' AM/AOS



## TDT (Feb 13, 2014)

Phrag Grande (aka caudatum) 'Val' HCC/AOS

Picked this division up from my local society's spring sale and this is the first flowering for me. Happy, tolerant plant. I re-positioned the plant and that third bud has cooperated and turned to face front.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2014)

That's a lovely one -- nice long petals!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks like a vigorous plant! Good purchase


----------



## abax (Feb 14, 2014)

Very nice. I think the blooms are tipping their hats.


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 14, 2014)

Indeed very nice!


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 14, 2014)

that is a very nice one


----------



## tim (Feb 14, 2014)

This was awarded as Phrag. caudatum 'Val' FCC/AOS


----------



## Secundino (Feb 14, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 14, 2014)

Very nice clone!


----------



## TDT (Feb 14, 2014)

tim said:


> This was awarded as Phrag. caudatum 'Val' FCC/AOS



Interesting. So was the HCC from AOS awarded to Grande 'Val' after the FCC to caudatum 'Val'?


----------



## tim (Feb 15, 2014)

What probably happened is that a different exhibitor realized it was a Grande, not a caudatum (interestingly enough a pretty common mistake at the time), and exhibited it as Caudatum 'Val' with no award, and then it got an HCC by a team not familiar with its history. That's my guess anyways...a beautiful and hardy clone regardless...


----------



## John M (Feb 15, 2014)

I have this clone as well. I've had it for over 20 years. The correct name is Phrag. Grande (aka caudatum), 'Val' HCC/AOS. It was exhibited by Val and Jack Tonkin of Tonkin's Orchids in California, when it was awarded the HCC. They exhibited it as Phrag. caudatum, which it clearly is not. It is Grande. It is a very vigorous clone and divisions have spread around, far and wide. It's actually an awesome example of a Grande and deserves the HCC as a Grande; but, to my knowledge, it has not been awarded as such. That's why, if you're going to keep the clonal name and award as part of the name, the "aka caudatum" needs to be included; to keep the details of this plant's provenance clear and "on record".


----------



## TDT (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks John, I'll make that change on my label, and in my records. And I'll pass the information on to my society when i take my plant to Show & Tell today!


----------



## eaborne (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice!


----------

